# Happy birthday



## RomanticBoy

Hello

I would be grateful if someone could show me how to write happy birthday (to a friend who is female) in Korean.

Many thanks


----------



## wildsunflower

To a friend, you can say "생일 축하해" or "생일 축하한다."


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you!


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

"생일 축하해" and "생일 축하합니다" mean literally the same but sounds totally different.

You're advised to use "생일 축하합니다" unless you're pretty sure that you're close enough and there's an agreement (whether stated or not) that you're both on informatl terms. But even between close friends such formal forms are sometimes used to spice up things or show extra respect. It's tricky, but there's a risk that some find informal form offensive if not used correctly.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you for this advice! I had already used the former, but we are on good informal terms so I am sure that there was not a problem.


----------

